# [Wet Thumb Forum]-plant auction



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The Greater Portland Aquarium Society is holding their anual plant auction Tuesday April 26, 7PM

Always tons of exotic plants donated by many people. Tom Barr has donated his own plants in the past, and yours truly. People have come from California to Washington. Join us! It will be lots of fun.

www.gpas.org


----------

